# wife left for another



## weiser (Dec 19, 2008)

My stbx and I have been married for almost 5 years. This May she asked me to leave our house so that she could "find herself" so I left to live with her parents (I have no family in the state). So I left her alone, and it turns out she is having an affair in our house with a skydiver buddy while I was trying to fix the marriage. She is going to continue this relationship, in fact she told me they have intentions to get married.

We have shared custody of our 2 year old son. She also has a 9 year old daughter who I have been dad to for the past 7 years, and she won't let me see. 

She shows no remorse for what she has done and I can't help but wonder about how successful this new relationship will be. I can't believe someone would do this


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this. What your wife has done is completely out of bounds. It would be best if you consult a lawyer to determine your rights to see her daughter. Also your options in custody for your child. Do you continue to pay bills at the home? 

She has left the marriage and I suggest you take steps to protect your rights and assets.


----------



## now_what (Sep 17, 2008)

I share your pain - my husband left me for another woman after 30 years of marriage - he sent me an email and snuck out of the house with all his things while I was at work. He had known this woman for all of two months. I asked him to come home to work on the marriage and he said that he was happy and wanted to continue on the new path he had chosen. You just have to wonder what gets in to people to act like this.

I am sorry you are going through this, because I know what the rejection feels like. Please do see a lawyer as Amplexor suggested to get legal advice about the situation.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Amplexor said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. What your wife has done is completely out of bounds. It would be best if you consult a lawyer to determine your rights to see her daughter. Also your options in custody for your child. Do you continue to pay bills at the home?
> 
> She has left the marriage and I suggest you take steps to protect your rights and assets.


:iagree:

draconis


----------



## socalheel (Dec 16, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. What your wife has done is completely out of bounds. It would be best if you consult a lawyer to determine your rights to see her daughter. Also your options in custody for your child. Do you continue to pay bills at the home?
> 
> She has left the marriage and I suggest you take steps to protect your rights and assets.


+1


----------

